# Leaning Post or Flip Flop Seating..?



## Ocean Master

I need input on which one to use. How has your experience been with either?


----------



## FLbeachbum

I have the flip top cooler and use it as the only dry storage space on my little Mako 17, but wish I had the leaning post because I never sit and run the boat. Thinking about making it the best of both worlds and configure the swing back to sit in a locked position for a leaning post.


----------



## ul412al

I've had both and I hate flip-flop seating. It's weak, cheap looking and I can sit backwards on the leaning post anytime I want.


----------



## Crabby1

Hubby & I have had both, and much prefer the leaning post. The cooler seat can be inconvenient to use as a cooler. We prefer to stand while steering, and the leaning post makes that more comfortable. It also serves as a nice "perch" while fishing.


----------



## oxbeast1210

For a fishing boat definitely the leaning post seems to give you more room and usually have rod holders  . eitherway the boat looks great!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Without a doubt go with the leaning post. Fishmaster makes a very nice one, that I liked the layout on.


----------



## fish4life

leaning post. Get one built to where you can still store a cooler under it.


----------



## whome

fish4life said:


> leaning post. Get one built to where you can still store a cooler under it.


And add a few rocket launchers on it


----------



## Murphy's Law

I like the flip flop seat. Some where to sit down on the smaller boats after getting your a$$ handed to you in the chop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## deckhand

If you go with "Flip Flop' seat I have a new one in the box for $225. I think it is a 54 qt. If you are interested I'll send you moe info.


----------



## deckhand

Here is an old post with link to seat on Amazon.

*New Moeller ST 2400 Swing Back Cooler Seat* 
New in box Moeller ST 2400 Swing Back *Cooler* *Seat*. $225
Here's a link to a newer model with approx. same dimensions.

Amazon 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Moeller-Deluxe-Permanent-Livewell-50-Quart/dp/B000MT95PK/"]








[/ame] Amazon 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Moeller-Deluxe-Permanent-Livewell-50-Quart/dp/B000MT95PK/"]" target="_blank">







[/ame] 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Moeller-Deluxe-Permanent-Livewell-50-Quart/dp/B000MT95PK/"]">







" />[/ame] [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Moeller-Deluxe-Permanent-Livewell-50-Quart/dp/B000MT95PK/"]">







[/ame] 
Amazon 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Moeller-Deluxe-Permanent-Livewell-50-Quart/dp/B000MT95PK/"]







[/ame] Amazon


----------



## Ocean Master

Tim at Breeze Fabrications is building one for me. It will be removable for wheelchair access.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Awesome


----------



## King Mike

This is similiar to what's on my boat. I think it's perfect. leaning post when running, a fairly comfortable seat when you're ready to sit down, you can add rocket launchers, among other things and still have room for a cooler under it.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I like that one mike


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

That one is like the FishMaster leaning post. :thumbsup:


----------



## pappastratos

I have a flip flop, comes in handy when you want to face other direction to fish or relax. Thought about replacing the lid with 2 swiveling seats


----------



## bayougrande

ocean master,
as you know. me and you have the same boat. And i can ashure you the flip flop seat for this boat is better. On larger fishing vessels, yes, lean post. but on a 17ft. boat you aint always gonna be able to plow a chop. And you need as big a cooler as you can fit with some sit down time. I lifted mine off the floor, just lower than a lean post height and it's great. Mine is a 94qt. best of both worlds.


----------



## flickerjim

Leaning post all the way.. Speaking of.. Anyone have one for Sale?


----------



## flickerjim

Hey who made this? and how much $?


----------



## reel-crazzzy

had breeze fabricators do my t-top and leanining post a few years back. turned out great never did like the flip flop seat.


----------

